# leaves curl down ??



## futuredream45 (Oct 7, 2007)

i don't know why my baby's leaves curl down? not all of them curl down, just several of the leaves. is it a big problem?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 7, 2007)

dont know what this could be but its happening to my sativa too. its in my grow journal, maybe we have the same problem!!?!!

is it similar??? its worse than that now:shocked:, so i hope some1 can help


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

ostpicsworthless:

Aha...I finally got to use it

This would help alot man.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=34912&d=1190928767

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=35639&d=1191597439

thats mine dont know if thats the same as FUTUREDREAM's problem, but i could do with some answers.

thanks


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

Leaves curling and browning spots could be from PH flucuation (Too high / too low). Which can lead to nutrient lock up. This will cause nutes to become undisolvable and eventually toxic to the plant, Have you tried flushing your plant.....What is your Ph?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 7, 2007)

its hard to flush the soil coz its got fish blood in it. how nuch water would i have to use to flush it al out of the soil??

and should i stop feeding this IONIC until the problem gets sorted??


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

I would stop feeding nutes for right now. I think the ratio is 3X's the amount of soil you have. I have 5 gallons of soil so I flush with 15 gallons of water. then let her sit and dry out again before you water next and then begin adding your nutes.


----------



## futuredream45 (Oct 7, 2007)

sorry, i forgot to put pictures.   i'm a hydro guy. my ph is stay in 5.5~6.0.  I don't think that is the ph problem.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

Hydro is the style of growing I know little about my friend, I cannot help you there. Sorry.


----------



## futuredream45 (Oct 7, 2007)

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=34912&d=1190928767
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=35639&d=1191597439
> 
> ...


 
your problem is worse than mine.  hope we can find out the solution


----------



## futuredream45 (Oct 7, 2007)

anyone has any idea ?


----------



## Geter-D1 (Oct 8, 2007)

the tips have a little nute burn on them it might be in nute lock out think i agree with clever intuition i think you need to flush and a table spoon of epsom salt in a gallon of water will also help the nute lock out no more ferts for a couple weeks ...


----------



## futuredream45 (Oct 8, 2007)

Geter-D1 said:
			
		

> the tips have a little nute burn on them it might be in nute lock out think i agree with clever intuition i think you need to flush and a table spoon of epsom salt in a gallon of water will also help the nute lock out no more ferts for a couple weeks ...


 
thanks for your help. if it is nute burn, how can i fulsh them?


----------



## rugger9 (Oct 12, 2007)

easy, get a 5 gallon bucket and set two sticks across the top.  set your planted bucket on top of the two sticks.

then get three 5 gallon buckets filled with water.   

start pouring a quart at a time into the planted bucket, the water will run out the holes in the bottom and fill up the catch bucket under neath.  when catch bucket is full, empty it and repeat till 15 gallons of water are gone.

if your plants dont have support, bamboo or whatever, you will most likey need to add them before this.   when i flushed mine they all started to lean badly

be prepared to take your time, this is not a quick process.


----------



## senhsy (Oct 12, 2007)

it seems like your watering your plants with high concentration of nutrients which could somestimes burn the leaves and cause it to curl up. use pure water to water down for 3 days, you don't have to water it till it comes thru the bottom holes if you look at the soil youll know how much it needs.


----------



## smkngunz (Oct 14, 2007)

mine are doing the same, i have a few pics the other day i sprayed myne down with hyponix dont bug me, as the lower leaves had yellow spots on them, when i came back 3 hours later, i had all webs over one of the plants, also the second to top leaves had curled tips really sharped curved there about 1 mounth old, the second plant is curling now also...,  any suggestions they under a 400 metal halid?


----------



## smkngunz (Oct 14, 2007)

the left one is the curling one second leaves downward the one on the right had the webs...
 temp is at  almost 80F in light time... and drops to around 60F or so in the night  i have them on 18 hors a light


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 17, 2007)

brown/rust spots and tip burn are a sign of over-fert.
flush and then only give ph balanced plain water once she`s dried out, don`t add any nutes until she`s healthy again.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 17, 2007)

smkngunz said:
			
		

> mine are doing the same, i have a few pics the other day i sprayed myne down with hyponix dont bug me, as the lower leaves had yellow spots on them, when i came back 3 hours later, i had all webs over one of the plants, also the second to top leaves had curled tips really sharped curved there about 1 mounth old, the second plant is curling now also..., any suggestions they under a 400 metal halid?


yellow spots... have you looked for spider mites? they leave "web" type material so they can move easier throughout your plant. 
get the magnifying glass out, pay particular attention to the under-sides of your leaves...


----------

